# Tipplers?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what is the best breed for tippler out there? 
i'm all new to tipplers ...
do tippler have different family?
which family come in black..or solid color?
and which family do better? 
..i'm not a fan of Pakistani tippler due to the color tho..
(i have no clue on what i'm asking so sorry if i said anything wrong)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think Tipplers come in strains like rollers or homers. At least nothing notable. The quality of them depends on who you get them from.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually they do come in strains,such as lovatts,shefields,hughes,macclfields,bodens,etc.

I happen to like the ones that come in darker colors than the prints,they've performed better for me.

Not all tipplers fly the same.Some fly real high,some fly low.Some rake,some don't.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

what is rake


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Blong, a long time ago I found a great website on tippler pigeons. 
The creator Jack Prescott has been dead since 2004, but I found the site again:
http://jack.tipplers.com/
There are over 150 aricles on Tipplers.
Here is something Mr. Prescott wrote on black tipplers
http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good link Keith. I've been there before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Birdman79 said:


> Actually they do come in strains,such as lovatts,shefields,hughes,macclfields,bodens,etc.
> 
> I happen to like the ones that come in darker colors than the prints,they've performed better for me.
> 
> Not all tipplers fly the same.Some fly real high,some fly low.Some rake,some don't.


This is correct. Some have better homing, too.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Keith C. said:


> Blong, a long time ago I found a great website on tippler pigeons.
> The creator Jack Prescott has been dead since 2004, but I found the site again:
> http://jack.tipplers.com/
> There are over 150 aricles on Tipplers.
> ...


so cool...


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I have beautiful blues (hughs Strain)..*

I have blues i got from my friend in baltimore....NICE BIRDS....This is my hen , she dropped her first egg this night...pic a lil fuzzy See that flat head, u could set a penny on it...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Indian, Pakistani, English or Canadian tipplers...what's the different ... dose one flyer longer that another?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Pakistani and indian are highflyers that stay up there for a long time.English tipplers are the standard tipplers that we have.Canadians not too sure,I used to have some prints and grizzle and the guy i got' em from said they were canadians.

Even though the people i run into every now and than will swear that their pakistani birds fly over 24 hours and stuff without any credible witness,the record still stands as tipplers holding the record for the longest flown kit ,I believe it was 20+hrs..


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a few bluebars similiar to calmcools birds, but most of mine are grizzles. I have a female that got mated up to a dutch highflyer. Looking foreward to seeing how them youngins come out and see which trait they favor in the air.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

The Guy from Tossing Tipplers has alot of good information on his site here that might help inform you a little more on some strains and other things as well .Very nice guy and always answers emails if you have any questions http://www.tossingtipplers.com/about_1.html


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PigeonVilla said:


> The Guy from Tossing Tipplers has alot of good information on his site here that might help inform you a little more on some strains and other things as well .Very nice guy and always answers emails if you have any questions http://www.tossingtipplers.com/about_1.html


i try contacting him but i got nothing


----------

